

Windows RT: mission accomplished - technologizer
http://www.fastcompany.com/3044635/windows-rt-mission-accomplished

======
AdmiralAsshat
So is the takeaway from the article that Windows RT is a positive net because
Windows RT sucked so much that Microsoft had to make Windows 8 suck less?

